# SuspectS C.C. Toy Drive



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

SuspectS C.C.
3rd Annual Toy Drive

Welcome's all car clubs & solo riders. 

November 22,2009 
Ernest Debbs Park
7:00 am to 5:00 pm
First come, First serve
- ON PARKING - 

Bring $ 10.00 dollars or a toy valued at $ 10.00

Benefiting the
Variety Boys & Girls Club 
&
Shields For Families Mental Health Division

Flyer Coming Soon.
Hope to see every one there :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@May 31 2009, 10:52 PM~14058248
> *SuspectS C.C.
> 3rd Annual Toy Drive
> 
> ...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jul 5 2009, 10:19 AM~14384500
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jul 4 2009, 02:24 PM~14380825
> *
> *


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

YOU KNOW OHANA SO CAL WILL BETHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Jul 27 2009, 03:15 AM~14591028
> *YOU KNOW OHANA SO CAL WILL BETHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Big Ray & the OHANA C.C. for the support :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

On our website!


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

WHATS KRACKING HOMIES, YOU THE COUNCIL WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jul 28 2009, 10:21 AM~14604251
> *On our website!
> *


Thanks Homie's Hope to see U there :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Jul 28 2009, 04:16 PM~14607825
> *WHATS KRACKING HOMIES, YOU THE COUNCIL WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!
> *


What up COUNCIL Thanks for the SUPPORT . Hope to see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jul 28 2009, 10:06 PM~14611746
> *Thanks Homie's  Hope to see U there :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jul 28 2009, 10:10 PM~14611807
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up Grandpa U coming down :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jul 4 2009, 12:14 PM~14380201
> *:wow:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: SUPP ANGEL


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 28 2009, 10:33 PM~14612107
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave: SUPP ANGEL
> *


What's up mark. That's a big ass spot u got for your show :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Jul 29 2009, 06:20 PM~14620775
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Jul 30 2009, 07:26 PM~14632434
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




Right back at U big Red :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 1 2009, 08:34 PM~14649252
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
Old Memories Website


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Aug 6 2009, 04:56 AM~14691160
> *posted on our site, good luck
> Old Memories Website
> *


Thanks Old Memories


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Aug 6 2009, 02:51 AM~14690986
> *
> *


 :420: Man Ray 2:51 am getting home from work :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 5 2009, 11:37 PM~14690343
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Aug 6 2009, 03:16 PM~14695914
> *:420:  Man Ray 2:51 am getting home from work :biggrin:
> *


I JUST GOT TO WORK, THATS OK BECAUSE FRIDAY NO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Aug 6 2009, 04:29 PM~14696584
> *I JUST GOT TO WORK, THATS OK BECAUSE FRIDAY NO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :wow: 3 Day weekend


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Aug 10 2009, 02:07 PM~14726834
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up Ray :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Aug 12 2009, 02:58 AM~14744143
> *
> *


Start getting the toys ready :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Aug 13 2009, 03:46 PM~14760966
> *:cheesy:
> *


  TTT :wave:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 13 2009, 04:03 PM~14761115
> * TTT :wave:
> *


Gracias Mark


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Aug 13 2009, 09:05 PM~14764505
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Back at you Big Ray :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 14 2009, 02:24 AM~14766500
> *TTT!  :biggrin:
> *


What Up JROCK :wave: :wave: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

bump TTMFT for the homie angel 

thanks for coming out to are cruise night bro


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Aug 17 2009, 03:46 AM~14790145
> *bump TTMFT for the homie angel
> 
> thanks for coming out to are cruise night bro
> ...



GRACIAS BIG HOMIES. HOPE TO SEE U AT OUR TOY DRIVE :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 20 2009, 06:54 PM~14832628
> *:biggrin:
> *


What up BIG MICK :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Aug 20 2009, 02:01 PM~14829570
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT for the homie


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Aug 22 2009, 11:56 PM~14852379
> *What up BIG MICK :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

WHATS UP HOMIES SEE YOU THERE


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

you know 








will be there. supporting the homie.


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Aug 25 2009, 07:52 PM~14880746
> *TTT for the homie
> 
> 
> ...



  This pic makes me look FAT. :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 25 2009, 08:50 PM~14881650
> *WHAT UP HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> *


Working homie trying to make this happen. Hope we get a good turn out.


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Aug 25 2009, 10:19 PM~14882848
> * WHATS UP HOMIES SEE YOU THERE
> *


  Thanks Homies


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Aug 25 2009, 11:14 PM~14883473
> *you know
> 
> 
> ...


  Homies See U There :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Aug 25 2009, 02:58 AM~14872618
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :h5: Thanks Big Ray for keeping my post on top :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Aug 26 2009, 09:55 PM~14893655
> *   This pic makes me look FAT. :biggrin:
> *



no homie thats not far thats call gordito lol


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Aug 27 2009, 12:19 AM~14894758
> *no homie thats not far thats call gordito lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :wave:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Aug 30 2009, 01:39 AM~14924968
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:wave:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 30 2009, 01:09 PM~14927156
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@May 31 2009, 10:52 PM~14058248
> *SuspectS C.C.
> 3rd Annual Toy Drive
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 5 2009, 10:43 PM~14993520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Al


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Sep 6 2009, 01:40 PM~14996703
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Sep 6 2009, 01:57 PM~14996781
> *:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!
> *



:yes: :yes: Thats right homie U coming down homie :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Sep 7 2009, 10:39 AM~15003344
> *:yes:  :yes:  Thats right homie U coming down homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: WILL BE THERE HOMIE!!!


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Sep 7 2009, 01:30 PM~15004708
> *:thumbsup: WILL BE THERE HOMIE!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_Ohana_CC_@Sep 7 2009, 01:54 PM~15004936
> *TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



What up Big Gotti Hope to see U and the Ohana family


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Sep 7 2009, 09:59 PM~15010557
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 8 2009, 01:47 PM~15016009
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:h5: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Trafficrider (Sep 2, 2009)

what up angel.its big john from TRAFFIC ;you know me and the vato with the green car always show support.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trafficrider_@Sep 8 2009, 08:13 PM~15020633
> *what up angel.its big john from TRAFFIC ;you know me and the vato with the green car always show support.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trafficrider_@Sep 8 2009, 08:13 PM~15020633
> *what up angel.its big john from TRAFFIC ;you know me and the vato with the green car always show support.
> *


 :0  What up Big John I see the old dog knows how to use a computer :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I know U and the vato with the green car show me love homies Big Thanks :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Sep 8 2009, 10:10 PM~15022531
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Thanks Memo U are one of the vatos that live by there signature profile 

I'm not to big for any show, and there's no show to small for me

With all the new homies coming down hope I get a bigger turn out for the kids this time :thumbsup: 

Thanks Memo & Big John for the love each year


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Sep 9 2009, 10:06 AM~15026276
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Sep 9 2009, 07:06 PM~15031703
> *
> *


What up Big Mick


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Sep 9 2009, 07:23 PM~15031936
> *What up Big Mick
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE......


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

So how are the Guys homie. U guys coming down.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 10 2009, 02:58 AM~15035924
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Some more homies that show love every time. Big GOTTI & the homie RAYMAN :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Sep 11 2009, 02:12 PM~15052940
> *T T T
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 13 2009, 08:24 PM~15070603
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Sep 13 2009, 08:38 PM~15070774
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: BIG UPS FOR SUSPECTS C.C !!!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 14 2009, 03:01 AM~15073754
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Sep 14 2009, 07:05 AM~15074352
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Sep 14 2009, 07:45 AM~15074593
> *:thumbsup: BIG UPS FOR SUSPECTS C.C !!!!
> *


What up Rusty 3 more weeks homie to hit the DRIVE IN


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Sep 7 2009, 02:52 PM~15005379
> *What up Big Gotti  Hope to see U and the Ohana family
> *


YOU CAN COUNT ON THAT BIG HOMIE....."TTT" :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_Ohana_CC_@Sep 14 2009, 09:18 PM~15083317
> *YOU CAN COUNT ON THAT BIG HOMIE....."TTT" :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 15 2009, 07:30 PM~15092480
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what happen ray didn't see u sunday at the park.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Sep 15 2009, 09:37 PM~15094350
> *what happen ray didn't see u sunday at the park.
> *


I WAS OUT LATE THE NIGHT BEFORE SO I SLEPT IN. WE WILL SEE YOU SOON!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Sep 17 2009, 08:57 AM~15107265
> *:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 13 2009, 08:24 PM~15070603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

CITY WIDE C.C WIL BE THERE


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Sep 18 2009, 06:01 PM~15122373
> *:h5: TO THE TOP!!!
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Sep 19 2009, 12:45 PM~15127041
> *CITY WIDE C.C WIL BE THERE
> *


What up Big Tony See U There After 12:00 pm :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Sep 20 2009, 11:05 PM~15138354
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 21 2009, 12:11 AM~15138714
> *
> *


  almost time


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

whats up angel you know ill be there with the family. let me know if you need a dj :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj mateo_@Sep 21 2009, 01:39 PM~15142634
> *whats up angel you know ill be there with the family. let me know if you need a dj :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Man homie I got my homie to DJ for me. Running low on Fedes to pay anyone. But U could help me out by playing some of your CD's if that's cool with U and U could sell them better :biggrin:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

LimiteD will be in house


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Sep 22 2009, 10:07 AM~15152164
> *LimiteD will be in house
> *


See U There :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Sep 22 2009, 10:04 PM~15159975
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: :nono: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: U know me Homies I'll be there :thumbsup: 

SUSPECTS T T T :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Sep 21 2009, 11:33 PM~15149758
> *Man homie I got my homie to DJ for me. Running low on Fedes to pay anyone. But U could help me out by playing some of your CD's if that's cool with U and U could sell them better :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 23 2009, 03:28 PM~15166322
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up Gramps :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

NOW, IF YOU DON'T HAVE A COSTUME, 
DON'T LIKE TO DRESS UP, THAT'S FIRME!!!!

THAT DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN'T COME DOWN!!!

<span style=\'color:red\'>*THERE IS <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>NO DRESS CODE!!! 
EXCEPT, NO SHORTS , TANG TOPS, & FLIP FLOPS!*</span>

WEAR YOURS COLORS, EVEN BETTER!!!

LIKE I SAID, THIS EVENT IS JUST FOR YOU, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 24 2009, 02:59 AM~15171615
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: What Up Big RAYMan :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Sep 25 2009, 08:41 AM~15183367
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 25 2009, 01:47 PM~15185876
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Sep 24 2009, 03:34 AM~15171652
> *NOW, IF YOU DON'T HAVE A COSTUME,
> DON'T LIKE TO DRESS UP, THAT'S FIRME!!!!
> 
> ...


hno: hno:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Sep 23 2009, 03:25 PM~15166303
> *:nicoderm:  :nono:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  U know me Homies I'll be there :thumbsup:
> 
> SUSPECTS T T T  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## nicolewh85 (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.trade9shoes.com/


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nicolewh85_@Sep 26 2009, 07:13 PM~15195179
> *http://www.trade9shoes.com/
> *


What the f**k is this :twak:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Sep 26 2009, 12:13 PM~15193194
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 27 2009, 11:39 AM~15199090
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



WHAT'S UP RAY :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 28 2009, 02:01 PM~15209224
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Truck looking nice with the wire wheels :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Sep 28 2009, 03:18 PM~15209978
> *Truck looking nice with the wire wheels :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU.WE TRY. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

On My Way To Yuma. See You Guys When I Get Back :wave: :h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT!!!


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

TTT for the big homie Angel!


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@May 31 2009, 10:52 PM~14058248
> *SuspectS C.C.
> 3rd Annual Toy Drive
> 
> ...


Gracias, 

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>To Angel and Suspects for supporting the children from Shields For Families.</span>*


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Sep 29 2009, 04:54 AM~15216106
> *On My Way To Yuma. See You Guys When I Get Back :wave:  :h5:
> *



*Why do you even bother if you don't work Fool!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_Ohana_CC_@Sep 29 2009, 11:23 AM~15218536
> *TTT for the big homie Angel!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Sep 29 2009, 12:41 PM~15219239
> *Gracias,
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>To Angel and Suspects for supporting the children from Shields For Families.</span>
> *


Your Welcome Hope the Kids Have A GoodTime That Day :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Sep 29 2009, 12:43 PM~15219266
> *Why do you even bother if you don't work Fool!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :ugh: Don't Tell Every Body Fool They Think I Work :biggrin: 

I Just Wanted To See How Many Times I Would Get Stoped By The Border Patrol.

So Next Time I Can Cross Your Brother :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Sep 30 2009, 03:04 AM~15226048
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Sep 29 2009, 10:21 AM~15217952
> *:biggrin: TTT!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_Ohana_CC_@Sep 29 2009, 11:23 AM~15218536
> *TTT for the big homie Angel!
> *


Thanks Big Homie. Don't Forget The 40 Toys U Said U Had For Us :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHTY4 I.E (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Sep 30 2009, 08:17 PM~15233581
> *:scrutinize:  :ugh:  Don't Tell Every Body Fool They Think I Work :biggrin:
> 
> I Just Wanted To See How Many Times I Would Get Stoped By The Border Patrol.
> ...


hey angel can you bring my brother 2 way :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EIGHTY4 I.E_@Sep 30 2009, 08:20 PM~15234410
> *hey angel can you bring my brother 2 way :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: I Can Bring The Whole Family With The Work Van :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Sep 30 2009, 09:08 PM~15235071
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:wave: :wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Oct 1 2009, 11:41 AM~15239970
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


What Up Ray U going to the drive-in on saturday.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

I DON'T KNOW , I AM THINKING ABOUT IT. :dunno: :dunno:   :wave: :wave:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Sep 30 2009, 07:17 PM~15233581
> *:scrutinize:  :ugh:  Don't Tell Every Body Fool They Think I Work :biggrin:
> 
> I Just Wanted To See How Many Times I Would Get Stoped By The Border Patrol.
> ...


*Hey Fool, WRONG Brother, take him back and bring me the real one que no?*
:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Sep 30 2009, 07:06 PM~15233489
> *Your Welcome Hope the Kids Have A GoodTime That Day :biggrin:
> *



*They will tu sabes, they're already looking foward to that day! *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 1 2009, 05:13 AM~15237351
> *:yes:  :yes:  I Can Bring The Whole Family With The Work Van :biggrin:
> *



The familia and the some ha fool! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 3 2009, 02:49 PM~15258707
> *Hey Fool, WRONG Brother, take him back and bring me the real one que no?
> :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


No Refunds U keep the one I gave U :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 3 2009, 02:51 PM~15258714
> *They will tu sabes, they're already looking foward to that day!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 3 2009, 02:54 PM~15258729
> *The familia and the some ha fool!  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 3 2009, 02:57 PM~15258743
> *No Refunds U keep the one I gave U :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>*That's what I get for doing business with a cayote not coyote!!!*</span> 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 3 2009, 03:10 PM~15258819
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>That's what I get for doing business with a cayote not coyote!!!</span>
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 3 2009, 03:20 PM~15258873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 3 2009, 03:24 PM~15258892
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T M F T


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Oct 4 2009, 12:44 PM~15264461
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

So what Ray did you get the lady or what :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 5 2009, 10:57 AM~15272015
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 5 2009, 11:41 AM~15272499
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :loco: :h5: :h5: :h5: 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 5 2009, 05:05 PM~15275555
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :loco:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :happysad:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Oct 5 2009, 07:09 PM~15276676
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:wave: WHATS UP ANGEL.. THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO THE DRIVE-IN HOMIE !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Oct 5 2009, 08:41 PM~15277893
> *:wave: WHATS UP ANGEL.. THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO THE DRIVE-IN HOMIE !!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: It was cool homie me & the family go to the drive-in down here. But it was cool looking down and seeing all the low lows there :biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

WHATS KRACKING BIG DOGG, LET THE COUNT DOWN BEGIN.


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

what up homie :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Oct 5 2009, 10:30 PM~15279070
> *WHATS KRACKING BIG DOGG, LET THE COUNT DOWN BEGIN.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER SGV_@Oct 6 2009, 12:01 AM~15279661
> *what up homie :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


Hope to see u at the toy drive :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

On my way to Bakersfield see u guys when I get back :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Guess who's back, No it's not M & M it's el ***** del Angel :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Oct 7 2009, 01:19 PM~15294105
> *uffin:
> *



:h5:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Oct 8 2009, 02:58 AM~15300448
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Oct 8 2009, 05:03 AM~15300603
> *
> *



What up Bird hope U make it out to the Toy Drive homie


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 8 2009, 03:42 PM~15305099
> *Guess who's back, No it's not M & M it's el ***** del Angel :biggrin:
> *


YOU A FOOL HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Oct 8 2009, 05:41 PM~15306112
> *YOU A FOOL HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: Thanks homie that's what the doctor told me too.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 5 2009, 07:33 PM~15276971
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :happysad:
> *


 :nono: 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 9 2009, 04:25 PM~15314465
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Oct 9 2009, 02:53 AM~15309799
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


What up BIG RED :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Oct 9 2009, 04:36 PM~15314548
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Oct 9 2009, 07:20 PM~15315539
> *
> *


What up homie U seeing them DODGER GAMES :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 10 2009, 09:41 AM~15319040
> *What up homie U seeing them DODGER GAMES  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW IT!!!! HOPEFULLY THEY TAKE IT TODAY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Oct 10 2009, 11:45 AM~15319643
> *YOU KNOW IT!!!! HOPEFULLY THEY TAKE IT TODAY!!!! :biggrin:
> *



hno: hno: hno: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T M F T :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 9 2009, 09:58 AM~15311553
> *:nono:
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Oct 10 2009, 11:45 AM~15319643
> * I KNEW IT!!!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Oct 11 2009, 12:27 PM~15324655
> * I KNEW IT!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Dam big Homie I should have U pick out the lotto for me. :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :h5:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

What's up homies!


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 11 2009, 08:59 AM~15323837
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 

:wave: :rofl:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAZYBOY_@Oct 12 2009, 06:44 AM~15330216
> *What's up homies!
> 
> *


What up lazy hope to see U guys deep in our toy drive homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 12 2009, 08:34 AM~15330718
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> :wave:  :rofl:
> *



 :nono: :twak: look I got a bigger one :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 

:rofl: :h5: :wave


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Oct 12 2009, 08:59 AM~15330871
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

SUSPECTS T T M T


:h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 12 2009, 03:26 PM~15334045
> *:wave:  :wave:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 12 2009, 03:29 PM~15334081
> *SUSPECTS T T M T
> :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Oct 13 2009, 02:55 AM~15339781
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Oct 13 2009, 07:25 PM~15347982
> *:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!
> *


What up Rusty :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

On my way to BAKERSFEILD see U when I get back :biggrin:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EIGHTY4 I.E (Sep 29, 2009)

what up angel  the pool is nice and blue :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Oct 14 2009, 09:09 AM~15352831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Oct 15 2009, 09:31 PM~15373119
> *
> *


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EIGHTY4 I.E_@Oct 15 2009, 08:01 AM~15364412
> *what up angel  the pool is nice and blue :biggrin:
> *



:banghead: :banghead: :rant: :rant: :twak: :twak: U only made that shit green cause I went to your house. It's ok because I don't know how to swim but I ate some good ass food. :biggrin: Next time I'll just show up at your house.


----------



## EIGHTY4 I.E (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 15 2009, 11:09 PM~15373666
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :rant:  :rant:  :twak:  :twak:  U only made that shit green cause I went to your house. It's ok because I don't know how to swim but I ate some good ass food. :biggrin:  Next time I'll just show up at your house.
> *


anytime :biggrin: you know were the I.E is at


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EIGHTY4 I.E_@Oct 16 2009, 07:12 AM~15375798
> *anytime :biggrin: you know were the I.E is at
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 16 2009, 07:23 PM~15382310
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 8 2009, 03:47 PM~15305131
> *What up Bird hope U make it out to the Toy Drive homie
> *


IM THERE HOMEZ!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Oct 17 2009, 03:11 AM~15385473
> *IM THERE HOMEZ!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Oct 18 2009, 06:37 PM~15394716
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:h5: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 12 2009, 03:25 PM~15334035
> *  :nono:  :twak:  look I got a bigger one :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> 
> :rofl:    :h5:  :wave
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 19 2009, 02:27 PM~15403150
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Oct 19 2009, 09:25 PM~15408318
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 19 2009, 09:26 PM~15408357
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *



*You're a Fool Angel, so what's up what do I need to take to the toy drive?*


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 20 2009, 09:50 AM~15412384
> *You're a Fool Angel, so what's up what do I need to take to the toy drive?
> *


.

:dunno: :dunno: Give U a call later :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Oct 20 2009, 06:51 PM~15416816
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:wave: :wave: On my way to Bakersfield :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

:barf: :barf: all over the house....but fuck it! Even with my mocos leaking....TTT :420:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_Ohana_CC_@Oct 22 2009, 12:56 PM~15435372
> *:barf:  :barf: all over the house....but fuck it! Even with my mocos leaking....TTT :420:
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Oct 22 2009, 05:22 PM~15437978
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 20 2009, 03:01 PM~15414755
> *.
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  Give U a call later :biggrin:
> *


  I'm still waiting for the call!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 23 2009, 12:23 PM~15446211
> *  I'm still waiting for the call!
> *


  :ugh:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Oct 25 2009, 11:26 AM~15460833
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :
cool:


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 23 2009, 03:36 PM~15448159
> *  :ugh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 26 2009, 12:48 PM~15470958
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_Ohana_CC_@Oct 26 2009, 12:34 PM~15470263
> *TTT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 26 2009, 01:48 PM~15470958
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 26 2009, 05:14 PM~15473146
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 26 2009, 05:14 PM~15473146
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: 

:h5:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 26 2009, 07:12 PM~15474739
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 

*Thanks for the flyers, I will be passing them out soon!!!*


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 27 2009, 11:55 AM~15481752
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the flyers, I will be passing them out soon!!!
> *


What was it that U where wanting to take to the toy drive :dunno: :biggrin: 

The flyers best be gone by today it's time to put in work fool :nicoderm: :roflmao:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_Ohana_CC_@Oct 27 2009, 12:18 PM~15481988
> *TTT
> *


The big homie GOTTI U know that's right TOY DRIVE </span>:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Oct 27 2009, 01:47 PM~15482757
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's Up big Red :wave:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

HOPE YOU HAVE A HAPPY HALLOWEEN FROM THE FIRME CLASSICS FAMILY!!!


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 27 2009, 02:16 PM~15482961
> *What was it that U where wanting to take to the toy drive :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> The flyers best be gone by today it's time to put in work fool :nicoderm:  :roflmao:
> *




*Macaroni Ensalada :cheesy: 

There gone fool I got this!  *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Oct 27 2009, 10:51 PM~15489028
> *HOPE YOU HAVE A HAPPY HALLOWEEN FROM THE FIRME CLASSICS FAMILY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


This shit looks clean. Me & my family wish your family the the same homie


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 28 2009, 08:12 PM~15498065
> *Macaroni Ensalada  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :barf: :biggrin: just make sure you make two of them.

:0 :wow: U made some friends now. :tongue:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Just got back from Bakersfiel & Lompoc. Cold ass hell up there. Hope eveyone as a HAPPY & SAFE HALLOWEEN.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

Come on loco...you know Ohana got love for you guys....TTMFT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_Ohana_CC_@Oct 30 2009, 05:08 PM~15517169
> *Come on loco...you know Ohana got love for you guys....TTMFT!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I know you do. Thanks Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Nov 1 2009, 07:46 PM~15531476
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 29 2009, 03:50 PM~15506527
> *:scrutinize:  :barf:  :biggrin:  just make sure you make two of them.
> 
> :0  :wow:  U made some friends now. :tongue:
> *


 :twak: 

*I always make friends dog! * :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 3 2009, 08:35 AM~15547463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

ShotCallerS bike club gonna try n make it out with a few bikes and my brothers bug!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 3 2009, 01:29 PM~15550093
> *ShotCallerS bike club gonna try n make it out with a few bikes and my brothers bug!
> *


 :yes: hope to see U out there :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Nov 3 2009, 04:00 AM~15546533
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 3 2009, 08:35 AM~15547463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 3 2009, 11:21 AM~15548981
> *:twak:
> 
> I always make friends dog!  :biggrin:
> *



:werd: :loco: If U say so :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Nov 4 2009, 06:42 PM~15564242
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What Up big Ray just got back from Yuma AZ. The day is almost here. :cheesy:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!
WHATS UP ANGEL....


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Nov 5 2009, 04:56 PM~15574476
> *:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!
> WHATS UP ANGEL....
> *



:wave: what up rusty U taking the 36 to traffic. Let me know so we could kick it together. :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 3 2009, 03:59 PM~15551578
> *:werd:  :loco:  If U say so  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


  

:tears: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

a whats up angel, see you there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj mateo_@Nov 6 2009, 12:33 PM~15583396
> *a whats up angel, see you there :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


What up Mateo don't forget your big cup homie.


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 6 2009, 09:57 AM~15581752
> *
> 
> :tears:
> ...



:wave:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO YQUE_@Nov 7 2009, 02:03 PM~15592481
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

thats right :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj mateo_@Nov 9 2009, 11:12 AM~15607491
> *thats right :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


U where at Traffic's show. :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

MORE WEEKS PEOPLE </span>:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 9 2009, 12:24 PM~15608430
> *2 weeks, and it's on.
> 
> I'm just getting confirmation that Hot 92.3 is in the process of attending the toy drive from 12-2 p.m. As soon as I get this confirmed I will let you know. *


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 9 2009, 12:45 PM~15608682
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 2 weeks, and it's on.
> ...


  :worship: :worship:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Nov 9 2009, 05:00 PM~15611570
> *:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!
> *


What up Rusty called u to tell U later at the traffic show but no answer.

Hope U bring down the lil rusty :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 9 2009, 12:54 PM~15608772
> *  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 10 2009, 12:38 PM~15621498
> *
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Nov 10 2009, 04:11 AM~15617679
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 10 2009, 03:31 PM~15623409
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES IS GOING TO BE THERE ...


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 11 2009, 10:57 AM~15633187
> *GOODTIMES IS GOING TO BE THERE ...
> *



Thanks Good Times :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Confirmed! 

Hot 92.3 will be @ the Toy Drive from 12-2 p.m. :biggrin: 

Ooooo Oooooo!!!*


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 12 2009, 09:54 AM~15643662
> *Confirmed!
> 
> Hot 92.3 will be @ the Toy Drive from 12-2 p.m.  :biggrin:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 13 2009, 03:54 AM~15653276
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 13 2009, 05:48 PM~15658733
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

ONE MORE WEEK,DON'T FOR GET TO SAVE ME SPOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER SGV_@Nov 14 2009, 09:10 PM~15667637
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Nov 15 2009, 12:36 AM~15669028
> *ONE MORE WEEK,DON'T FOR GET TO SAVE ME SPOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T M T


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Q vo Angel. gonna try to make it. if not ray will bring something on my behalf.lol


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

*Old Memories Los Angeles will be there*


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Nov 15 2009, 06:25 PM~15673252
> *Q vo Angel. gonna try to make it. if not ray will bring something on my behalf.lol
> *



Q vo hope U could make it. But if not thank you for the donation homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Nov 15 2009, 09:11 PM~15675108
> *TO THE TOP!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Nov 15 2009, 09:17 PM~15675170
> *Old Memories Los Angeles will be there
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Old Memories see you there.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Nov 16 2009, 03:24 PM~15681783
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


What up Ray,Almost time. :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*The day is almost here.

Thanks to everyone that will help bring a smile to the childrens faces.

The organization Shields for Families assists over 3,000 families which includes over 700 children in need and this year they really nee dit! Thanks again to Suspects for being kind enough to throw the Toy Drive in their benefit.

Some of the children and staff from Shilelds for Families will be there!  *


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 16 2009, 07:00 PM~15684142
> *The day is almost here.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that will help bring a smile to the childrens faces.
> ...


Suspects is glad to do what we can to bring a smile to the kids. With the help of every one we will do it this year again. :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

GOOD LUCK ON UR GUYS TOY DRIVE 
MUCH LOVE FROM THE ''STYLISTICS'' FAMILIA
TOOOOOOO THE TOPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 16 2009, 08:13 PM~15684931
> *GOOD LUCK ON UR GUYS TOY DRIVE
> MUCH LOVE FROM THE ''STYLISTICS'' FAMILIA
> TOOOOOOO THE TOPPPPPPPPPPPP
> *


Thank You STYLISTICS we wish U the same. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 15 2009, 10:28 PM~15675988
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU SUNDAY :wave:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 16 2009, 09:41 PM~15686205
> *SEE YOU SUNDAY :wave:
> *


Thank You TRAFFIC see you sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BIG BEAR (Sep 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jul 4 2009, 12:14 PM~14380201
> *:wow:
> *


   you know THE COUNCIL WILL BE THERE HOMIES......


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR_@Nov 17 2009, 12:36 PM~15691987
> *  you know  THE COUNCIL WILL BE THERE HOMIES......
> *



:yes: Thanks for the love U show us each year homies. :h5:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Nov 17 2009, 02:32 PM~15693056
> *:420:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


What up Byrd :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

On My Way To Vegas See U When I Get Back. :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

WHAT TIME IS ROLL IN?????????????    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 17 2009, 03:20 PM~15693581
> *What up Byrd :biggrin:
> *


WASSUP HOMEZ JUST GETTIN READY TO ROLL FOR SUNDAY....


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

IT'S JUST AROUND THE CORNER NOW. C U OUT THERE HOMIES.


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Nov 18 2009, 03:54 AM~15700581
> *WHAT TIME IS ROLL IN?????????????       :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


7:00 am & up I would show up early if U what a good parking spot.


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Nov 18 2009, 05:00 PM~15706492
> *WASSUP HOMEZ JUST GETTIN READY TO ROLL FOR SUNDAY....
> *


 :yes: Same Here Homie :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Nov 18 2009, 05:40 PM~15706934
> *:biggrin:
> *


What up BIG MICK see U Sunday or What. :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Nov 18 2009, 07:04 PM~15707899
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



What's up Rusty :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Nov 19 2009, 11:01 AM~15714503
> *IT'S JUST AROUND THE CORNER NOW. C U OUT THERE HOMIES.
> *



:wow:  hno: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Nov 19 2009, 02:55 PM~15716774
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:wave: :h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 19 2009, 11:27 AM~15714754
> *What's up Rusty :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: JUST HERE WAITTING FOR SUNDAY!!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Nov 19 2009, 06:49 PM~15719349
> *:thumbsup: JUST HERE WAITTING FOR SUNDAY!!!
> *


Me too, going all over making the funds stretch to make the day happen.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

how do you get there coming from riverside?


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

You could get the 60 fwy to the 5 fwy north then the 110 fwy pasadena. Then exit Via Marisol go right. On Monterey Rd go right go over the hill park entrance on right up the hill.


The Address to the Park is 4235 Monterey Rd. LA,CA 90032


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 20 2009, 10:50 PM~15733989
> *You could get the 60 fwy to the 5 fwy north then the 110 fwy pasadena. Then exit Via Marisol go right. On Monterey Rd go right go over the hill park entrance on right up the hill.
> The Address to the Park is 4235 Monterey Rd.  LA,CA 90032
> *


will see you sunday


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks bro.


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 21 2009, 02:13 AM~15736003
> *will see you sunday
> *


Thanks Mark.


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 21 2009, 08:31 AM~15736644
> *thanks bro.
> *


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

ONE MORE DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Hope to see every one in a couple of hours


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Don't forget the Jackets may be a lil cold.


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Today is the big day[/SIZE] On my way there. :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OHANA SO CAL HAD A GOOD TIME AS ALWAYS. THANK YOU SUSPECTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

SuspectS C.C. would like to thank the people that showed us love today.

SUPPORT :thumbsup: Hope to see you next year. :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 22 2009, 08:33 PM~15748645
> *SuspectS C.C. would like to thank the people that showed us love today.
> 
> SUPPORT :thumbsup:  Hope to see you next year. :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *



You forgot me! :tears:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 22 2009, 08:33 PM~15748645
> *SuspectS C.C. would like to thank the people that showed us love today.
> 
> SUPPORT :thumbsup:  Hope to see you next year. :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: JUST GOT IN HOMIE, THE FAMILY HAD A GREAT TIME!!! FIRME CLASSICS SO.CAL...


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks guys LimiteD C.C had a good time see u next year


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 22 2009, 08:59 PM~15748924
> *You forgot me!  :tears:
> *


  yeah you and the KIDS from shields :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Nov 22 2009, 09:05 PM~15749021
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: JUST GOT IN HOMIE, THE FAMILY HAD A GREAT TIME!!! FIRME CLASSICS SO.CAL...
> *


 :thumbsup: See you Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Nov 22 2009, 09:11 PM~15749081
> *Thanks guys LimiteD C.C had a good time see u next year
> *


Thanks Homie see U at the next one.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*On behalf of the Children from Shields From Families we like to thank everyone for everything. Special thanks to Angel and Suspects for lending a helping hand. I greatly appreciate everyone's donation and allowing the kids to have a Holiday!*


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 22 2009, 09:12 PM~15749094
> * yeah you and the KIDS from shields :biggrin:
> *



:twak: 

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 

And ME!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

HEY SUSPECTS HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE TOY DRIVE TODAY SORRY WE COULDN'T STAY LONGER BUT WE TRIED TO SUPPORT EVERYONE. GOOD JOB ANGEL MUCH LOVE BROTHER


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

Firme time homie.good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: HERE ARE SOME PIC'S WE TOOK FOR THE HOMIE ANGEL!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: GOOD TURN OUT HOMIE, THE COUNCIL HAD A GOOD TIME. C U AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 22 2009, 10:53 PM~15750144
> *HEY SUSPECTS HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE TOY DRIVE TODAY SORRY WE COULDN'T STAY LONGER BUT WE TRIED TO SUPPORT EVERYONE. GOOD JOB ANGEL MUCH LOVE BROTHER
> *


Hey Mark! That's cool, the point is you showed up and showed us support and that's what counts. Hope to see you in the next one.


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Nov 23 2009, 09:17 AM~15752567
> *:biggrin: HERE ARE SOME PIC'S WE TOOK FOR THE HOMIE ANGEL!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rusty for the great pic's homie. But pinchi Rusty I told you to get my good side and these pictures make me look fat. :biggrin: That's good that the camera adds a couple of pounds so I'm not that fat right. :nosad:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG KLEVS_@Nov 23 2009, 11:02 AM~15753739
> *:thumbsup: GOOD TURN OUT HOMIE, THE COUNCIL HAD A GOOD TIME. C U AT THE NEXT ONE
> *


Thank's for the SUPPORT homies. :yes: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 23 2009, 04:30 PM~15757460
> *Thanks Rusty for the great pic's homie. But pinchi Rusty I told you to get my good side and these pictures make me look fat. :biggrin: That's good that the camera adds a couple of pounds so I'm not that fat right. :nosad:
> *



*You don't have a GOOD side! *
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 23 2009, 04:34 PM~15757504
> *You don't have a GOOD side!
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :twak: :twak: let me think I do. :biggrin:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

LIMITED C.C GETTING READY FOR SUSPECTS TOY DRIVE :biggrin:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

LIMITED C.C @ SUSPECTS TOY DRIVE :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

/IM :yes: :h5: LIMITED C.C


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: LIMITEDC.C


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

LIMITED C.C :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Nov 24 2009, 12:08 AM~15763513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: I seen U 3 wheeling homie. Thanks again for coming out. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 23 2009, 05:04 PM~15757827
> *:twak:  :twak: let me think I do. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 24 2009, 05:28 PM~15770135
> *:nono:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 24 2009, 06:17 PM~15770030
> *:yes:  :yes:  I seen U 3 wheeling homie. Thanks again for coming out. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  just having a lil fun thank u guys for the goodtime it waz fun


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Nov 25 2009, 01:28 PM~15779328
> * just having a lil fun thank u guys for the goodtime it waz fun
> *


That's what it's all about homie. :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

HEY HOMIE SORRY I COULDN'T MAKE IT. I WAS IN THE AREA BUT HAD CAR PROBLEMS. I KNOW NEXT TIME I WILL BE THERE.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 25 2009, 06:23 PM~15782070
> *HEY HOMIE SORRY I COULDN'T MAKE IT. I WAS IN THE AREA BUT HAD CAR PROBLEMS. I KNOW NEXT TIME I WILL BE THERE.
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin: That's cool homie next time


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 25 2009, 06:23 PM~15782070
> *HEY HOMIE SORRY I COULDN'T MAKE IT. I WAS IN THE AREA BUT HAD CAR PROBLEMS. I KNOW NEXT TIME I WILL BE THERE.
> *


X2 
IM AT THE NEXT ONE FOR SURE... MY BACK RIM WAS RIDIN ON 2 STUDS.. IT WAS TOO RISKY TO TAKE IT OUT... DISPENSA HOMEZ.... ITS FIXED NOW THOUGH.. :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Nov 26 2009, 05:47 AM~15787232
> *X2
> IM AT THE NEXT ONE FOR SURE... MY BACK RIM WAS RIDIN ON 2 STUDS.. IT WAS TOO RISKY TO TAKE IT OUT... DISPENSA HOMEZ.... ITS FIXED NOW THOUGH.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM OHANA SO CAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Nov 26 2009, 01:01 PM~15790354
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM OHANA SO CAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Have a safe and happy Thanksgiving OHANA C.C. :biggrin:


----------

